# Traveling from Canada to USA with bearded dragon



## Sena Hansler

First off, I will and can get very defensive if anyone suggests "omg just rehome him and get a new one" because not only is that an idiotic way to think about animals, but it's not a choice. Already had to rehome him once and he came back in worst shape. So please keep that in consideration when replying. Also have no one to hold him while I am gone.

I'm visiting a friend in Detroit MI, it may end up being a long visit PLUS I may move to Winsdor ON. Jim must come with me. Driving is my first choice, bus would not be my favorite choice but will be kept as a possibility from a certain area on. (2-3 day trip from Edmonton area)

First off: my plan for his travel: he doesn't mind traveling surprisingly. He liked basking by the window and exploring the dash of the car last time he was moved. Otherwise he just snoozes on someone's lap. Because its a longer trip, I'm deciding if I should use 40 hour heat packs (I will have a few (10+) of them), and find a soft pet carrier to keep him in. I'll bring food for him, but before the border leave them behind. I'm not taking his beast of a terrarium, there'll be a new one waiting on the other side of the border.

He will be staying in the USA, to avoid back and forth travel.

So, questions:

1. Is my plan to move him workable? Any advice? Tips and tricks?
2. Customs; do I need anything, or just call ahead?
3. Would be a good idea to get a vet check after the move (in case of stress)?
4. It'll be summer, so when should the heat packs be used?
5. Also curious if anyone in my area travels to Ontario xD haven't figured out how to get there lol.


----------



## popcorndeer

hope you find a way to get him there


----------



## Sena Hansler

Thanks :3 he has claimed me as his xD he bobs his head only to me, will come up to me on his own and despises my roomie.... xD


----------



## nel3

i dont know too much on this subject but calling the border agency is a very good idea in order to clear with the least issues. i can imagine it would be difficult to do so unannounced given the fact one cant really take live fish over the border without proper papers. its one of the reasons why Canadians or Americans cant buy fish from the other contry's domestic betta breeders.

way back, i had to registers my trumpet just to take it over the border and that was 10yrs ago or less. given the increased security id say they're even more restrictive. i havent even tried bringing over a petsmart betta over the border for fear it'll be talen by border guards. you might need a vet check prior to leaving to prove you wont bring over and undesirable illnesses. the border agency will provide you with the info needed to safely cross the border with both possesions and lizard.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Huh. Well I'd call ahead of time anyways just wondering if a one has brought a (legal and not prohibited) lizard or whatever across. I do NOT want to ship him.


----------



## nel3

Sena Hansler said:


> Huh. Well I'd call ahead of time anyways just wondering if a one has brought a (legal and not prohibited) lizard or whatever across. I do NOT want to ship him.


i wish i could give you more info that issue but ive never traveled with live animals over the border. i dont want to start an argument. im sorry if i was a bit unclear but i didnt mention that you should ship the lizard. the border agency is more interested in stopping smuggling and spreading unwanted diseases as a result but that doesnt mean that individuals cant bring their pets over the border. 

im sure you can take the lizard in your car if you can prove to the agency that you're not bringing over anything they fear for (unless they still have some draconian laws in place).


----------



## pittipuppylove

It looks like there's a bit of grey area in bringing pet reptiles across the border. The closest thing I could find was that the CDC doesn't regulate reptiles other than turtles coming into the States (CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Turtles - Animal Importation), otherwise, look into the Fish and Wildlife Service.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol no no I didn't say you said to ship him... I was stating I will not do that for more than a few reasons. ;p


----------



## nel3

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol no no I didn't say you said to ship him... I was stating I will not do that for more than a few reasons. ;p


np, theres no bigger downside to coming unprepared for such situations.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Exactly lol. All my fish will be rehomed to that point, so I'll be doing 1-2 spawns until mid-April... So Jim is all I'll have! I bet it's easier to get a dog across than a reptile...


----------



## MattsBettas

Aww so sad. I hope you do what's best for you (kinda maybe hoping you don't move to Windsor). I would call customs well in advance and he should be fine if you know he's a good traveller.


----------



## logisticsguy

Ive seen that reptile and he is stunning! A gorgeous creature very intelligent.


----------



## MattsBettas

If you're getting rid of all the bettas can I reserve the yellow hm butterfly early? I love that little guy!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Lol sure. ;p I'll aim to breed Phantom Menace, and maybe get a dragonscale VT line going (Ares and Janey spawn) and that'll be it.


----------



## MattsBettas

Qwhen are you leaving?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'm not sure yet. Maybe this summer or fall.


----------

